# فولكس فاجن غولف الجيل السادس



## طارق حسن محمد (1 مايو 2010)

*




*
*قامت فولكسفاغن الشرق الأوسط بدعوة الفعاليات الإعلامية في المنطقة إلى دبي لتجربة الجيل السادس والأحدث من سيارتها فولكسفاغن غولف.




*
*السيارة التي حققت أكبر نسبة مبيعات لدى شركتها منذ تقديمها لأول مرة في العام 1974 وذلك مع حجم مبيعات بلغ 26 مليون سيارة عبر أجيالها الخمسة السابقة.




*
*وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن السيارة تنافس في فئة سيارات الهاتشباك الصغيرة والتي تضم العديد شأن فورد فوكوس ورينو ميغان وأوبل أسترا وبيجو 308 وستروين سي 4. أما اليابانيات فنجد هوندا سيفيك وتويوتا آوريس مازدا 3. أما من كوريا فنجد كيا سيد وهيونداي آي 30.




*
*وبالمقارنة مع الجيل السابق من السيارة والذي كان يعتبر الجيل الخامس منها فإن السيارة الجديدة لم تخضع لتعديات جذرية، إذ تركزت هذه التعديلات على المقدمة وبعض الخطوط الجانبية والخلفية. أما التعديلات التقنية فتمثلت بتحسن أداء نظام التحكم الالكتروني بالتماسك وتعديل نظام التعليق على الصعيد الميكانيكي.




*

*نبدأ من المقدمة التي شهدت التغيير الأبرز والذي تجلى في التصميم الجديد كلياً للمصابيح والتي باتت مشطوبة إلى الوراء بشكل واضح، كما تمت إعادة تصميم شاملة لشبك المقدمة الذي بدا بسيطاً ومعتمداً على مبدأ "البساطة تولد الجمال". ويلاحظ التفاف الصادم مع مصابيح المقدمة في إشارة إلى تعزيز الإنسيابية، أما فتحة التهوية فلقد باتت تمتد إلى ما دون الصادم لتعزيز تهوية المحرك وفي تلميح إلى ما نجده في ابنة عمها آودي إيه 3.





*
*أما من الجانب فلقد كانت التعديلات التصميمية هي الأقل وخاصة إذا ما علمنا أن الدعامات الجانبية الخلفية قد أبقي عليها من الجيل الخامس، ويظهر تداخل مصابيح المقدمة بشكل أوضح في الرفاريف الجانبية مع تصميم جديد للمرايا الجانبية والتي باتت تحتوي على إشارات التفاف، وتصميم جديد كلياً للعجلات والذي وجدناه متفقراً إلى الناحية الجمالية.





*

*ونصل إلى الخلف حيث يلفت النظر التصميم الجديد كلياً للمصابيح والتي باتت تذكر بما هو متوفر لشقيقتها توارغ، حيث باتت هذه المصابيح أكبر حجماً وأكثر ارتفاعاً من ناحية التوضع، وكما لحق بهذه المصابيح إعادة تصميم شاملة لكل من الصادم الخلفي وباب المؤخرة.




*
*تبدو سيارات غولف في العادة فخمة مع خلو مقصورتها من التزيينات الزائدة وهذا ما استمرت به فولكسفاغن مع الجيل السادس من غولف. وبالعودة إلى الجيل السابق من السيارة فلقد كانت متينة وهذا ما استمر مع الجيل الجديد أيضاً. ومما يلفت النظر مع الجيل الجديد أن لوحة القيادة باتت مصنوعة من بلاستيك بجودة أعلى، كما باتت حشيات الأبواب ذات تصميم جديد بالكامل بالإضافة إلى أنك ستلاحظ لمسة واضحة من الحداثة والأشياء الجديدة داخل المقصورة والتي تترافق مع تحسن في مستوى الجودة أيضاً.





*
*وبدا ترتيب المقصورة والإنهاءات بداخلها ممتازة والتي تؤكد التزام الشركة بالدقة والتي هي من عادات الألمان، وبالمقارنة مع الجيل الخامس من السيارة أيضاً فإن الجيل السادس بات أكثر اتساعاً من الداخل دون التضحية بالمتانة والجودة والعمر المديد الذي تتحلى به المقصورة.




*
*وبالنظر إلى مؤشر مؤسسة جاي دي باورز فيما يتعلق برضى العملاء عن السيارة فإن الجيل السابق (الخامس) من السيارة حل في المرتبة 30 من أصل 100 سيارة الأمر الذي يظهر رضى زبائن السيارة عنها. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن ماركة فولكسفاغن حققت الترتيب 13 من أصل 30 في نفس الدراسة فيما يتعلق بالشركات.





*
*أما فيما يتعلق باختبارات السلامة الأوروبية (يورو إن سي إيه بي) فلقد حققت غولف الجديدة تقييم خمس نجمات من أصل خمسة فيما يتعلق بسلامة الركاب، بينما حققت تقييم أربع نجمات من أصل خمسة فيما يتعلق بسلامة الأطفال، بالإضافة إلى تحقيقها تقييم ثلاثة نجمات من أصل أربعة فيما يتعلق بسلامة المشاة.





*
*كما تجدر الإشارة أيضاً إلى أنها المرة الأولى التي توفر فيها فولكسفاغن لسيارتها غولف وسادة هواء لركبة السائق كتجهيز قياسي في جميع الطرازات بالإضافة إلى وسائد هواء علوية (ستائر) ووسائد هواء أمامية بالتأكيد. كما بات يتوفر للسيارة قياسياً نظام التحكم الالكتروني بالثبات مع نظام منع إنغلاق المكابح والتحكم النشط بقاعدة السيارة.





*
*إذا ما منتَ تبحث عن سيارة هادئة فإننا ننصحك باختيار غولف الجديدة، فلقد بذل مهندسو الشركة قصارى جهدهم لتخفيض مستوى الضجيج داخل المقصورة إلى الحد الأدنى. كما تم إعادة تصميم بعض مكونات المقصورة للمساهمة في تخفيض هذا الضجيج، ويزيد على ذلك زيادة سماكة الألواح الزجاجية جراء تزويدها بطبقة بلاستيكية. كما يدعم مسألة الهدوء تزويد المحرك بأرجل جديدة لتثبيته بالإضافة عتبات الأبواب والإطارات ذات التركيبة الجديدة.





*
*وتقدم غولف الجديدة وضعية ركوب محكمة وذلك بفضل التعليق الذي بات أكثر قساوة، إلا أن ذلك لم يقلل أبداً من مستوى الراحة المتقدمة المتوفرة لجميع الركاب فوق كافة أنواع الطرق الأمر الذي يعني أن الرحلات الطويلة فوق مختلف أنواع الطرق لن تسبب أي إزعاج لأي من الركاب




*
*وتتميز غولف الجديدة بمستوى متقدم من التجهيزات القياسية شأن مكيف الهواء ومشغل إم بي 3 والـ سي دي والمرايا الجانبية والصوادم التي تحمل نفس لون الهيكل. بينما تزيد طرازات إس إي بمثبت السرعة والعجلات ذات القياس 16 إنشاً. أما التجهيزات الإضافية فتشمل الفرش الجلدي ومثبت السرعة المتأقلم ونظام المساعدة عن ركن السيارة وحساسات الركن الأمامية والخلفية ونظام الملاحة، والأهم من ذلك كله علبة التروس السباعية النسب من نوع دي إس جي.




*
*جرت العادة بأن يقوم السيد رئيس التحرير أو السيد رئيس قسم التجارب بإعطاء الملاحظات والانطباعات لفريق التحرير الذي يقوم بدوره بكتابة النص، ثم تتم مراجعته نهائياً من قبل الشخص الذي قام بتجربة السيارة أما هذه المرة فإن السيد ماجد علاء الدين رئيس قسم التجارب أصر على أن يقوم بكتابة نص التجربة شخصياً كونه وجد أنه الأقدر على نقل حقيقة انطباعاته إلى السادة القراء.




*
*قام مسؤولو فولكسفاغن بتسليم السيارات إلى الزملاء الصحافيين وكانت السيارة رقم 1 الحمراء من حصة كارسير، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن جميع السيارات كانت مزودة بمحرك الـ 1.4 لتر من فئة تي إس آي وهو يلقم بالوقود ببخاخ الكتروني بالإضافة إلى ضاغط حجمي (سوبر تشارجر) وشاحن هواء (توربو).
أما الغاية من تزويد المحرك بهاتين التقنيتين معاً فهي بكل بساطة تلافي ما يسمى بـ ردة الفعل المتأخرة للتوربو حيث تنشط المحركات المزودة به بعد 3000 د.د. ريثما يمتلك غاز العادم القدرة الكافية لتدوير عنفة السحب الخاصة بالتوربو.





*
*أما مع الضاغط الحجمي فإن عنفة السحب يتم ربطها ميكانيكاً مع عمود المرافق الأمر الذي يعني فعالية فورية فور دوران ذلك الأخير، والنتيجة تأمين لعزم المحرك اعتباراً من المستويات الدنيا لدوراته بدليل تحقق هذا العزم البالغ 240 نيوتن.م عند 2000 د.د.، بينما تبلغ قوته 160 حصاناً عند 5800 د.د.
المهم، تمت التجربة انطلاقاً من فندق أنتلانتس بالم في جميرا/دبي باتجاه إمارة العين ذهاباً وصولاً إلى منتجع ميركور في جبل حفيت ثم العودة إلى نقطة الانطلاق حيث تضمن المسار عدة أنواع من الطرق منها ما هو داخل المدن شأن دبي والعين، ومنها ما هو سريع شأن طريق دبي-العين، ومنها ما هو جبلي قاسٍ شأن تسلق طريق جبل حفيت






.
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن السيارة كانت مزودة بعلبة تروس متتالية آلية ذات قابض/فاصل ثنائي والتي تحمل الاسم دي إس جي لدى فولكسفاغن وهي مؤلفة من سبع نسب مع إمكانية التحكم اليدوي بنسبها، بالإضافة إلى توفر نظام إس (سبورت) لإضفاء المزيد من النشاط على تأديتها.






وأبدأ من القيادة داخل المدن، فلقد أثبتت علبة التروس المذكورة كفاءتها العالية جداً، وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالتبكير بتغيير النسب بطريقة قد يستغربها البعض. فإذا كنت سنتحدث عن سرعة السيارة مع كل نسبة من علبة التروس فإنني أقول أن هذه العلبة ستقوم بتعشيق النسب وفق العلاقة الرياضية (ن-10) بمعني أن النسبة الثانية ستعشق آلياً عند سرعة 10 كم/سا، والنسبة الثالثة ستعشق عند سرعة 20 كم/سا، والنسبة الرابعة عند سرعة 30 كم/سا، وهكذا وصولاً إلى النسبة السابعة التي ستعشق آلياً ابتداءً من سرعة 60 كم/سا. والملفت أنك مع سرعة 60-70 كم/سا والنسبة السابعة من علبة التروس لن تجد أن السيارة تتلكأ أو تقصر في مسيرها كون عزم محركها البالغ 240 نيوتن.م يتوفر كاملاً اعتباراً من 2000 د.د.، وبالتالي فإن 70% من هذا العزم يتوفر اعتباراً من 1000 د.د. فقط. 
أما القيادة على الطريق السريع، فإن السيارة ساخنة جداً، وهي برأيي أسخن مما تعتقد شركتها وأنا أعني ما أقول، ففي يتعلق بالسرعة القصوى فإنني استطعتُ (بعد مخالفة تعليمات مسؤولي فولكسفاغن) بلوغ سرعة 225 كم/سا بسهولة بالغة بينما كنتُ أقوم بتحدٍ مع أحد الزملاء الصحافيين في سيارة أخرى والحمد لله استعطت الهروب من رادار السرعة.





وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن السير بسرعة 120 كم/سا مع النسبة السابعة من علبة التروس لن يستهلك سوى كمية قليلة من الوقود كون دوران المحرك عند تلك السرعة لا يتجاوز 2400 د.د. 
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن تخفيف السرعة من 220 كم/سا إلى 140 كمٍ/سا يتحقق خلال وقت قصير جداً ولكنك ستشعر ببعض الاهتزازات غير المستحبة فيما يتعلق بثبات السيارة وخاصة إذا كانت طريقة كبحك عنيفة جداً.





أما فيما يتعلق بالتسارع 0-100 كم/سا، فإن فولكسفاغن تعلن أن سيارتها تحقق هذه المناورة بـ 8 ثوان، ولكنني تمكنتُ من تحقيقيها بـ 7.8 ثوان ومكيف الهواء شغالاً، وعندما أعدتُ المناورة مع وضع علبة التروس على الوضعية إس (سبورت) تمكنتُ من تحقيق هذه المناورة بـ 7.2 ثوان فقط، ومكيف الهواء لا يزال شغالاً. 






أما على الطريق الجبلية، فلقد استخدمتُ نظام التغيير اليدوي مستخدماً النسب الثانية والثالثة والرابعة فقط من علبة التروس، ورغم أن لافتات السرعة كانت تشير إلى عدم تجاوز 30 كم/سا إلا أنني كنتُ غارقاً في التركيز على أنغام المحرك والاستمتاع بعداد دورانه يقفز متأرجحا بين 4000-6000 د.د.، وعندما مال نظري قليلاً نحو عداد السرعة أدركتُ أنني كنتُ أتسلق مرتفع جبل حفيت بسرعة 90-110 كم/سا. أما تأدية السيارة وتجاوبها على هذا الطريق فهي رائعة بكل ما تعنيه هذه الكلمة من معنى وستشعر بأن الأدرينالين يتدفق في عروقك متزامناً مع قفز عداد دوران المحرك إلى الخط الأحمر.
أما أثٌناء النزول من جبل حفيت فلقد عمدتُ إلى استخدام التغيير اليدوي للنسب أيضاً وذلك لكبح السيارة، وقد كنتُ أشعر بزئير المحرك عند تعشيق النسب الدنيا بغية الكبح قبيل الدخول في المنعطفات. ورغم أن الخطوط على الطريق كانت متواصلة في إشارة إلى منع التجاوز نزولاً، إلا أنني كنتُ أخالف أنظمة السير لبضع لحظات مطلقاً العنان للمحرك الذي كان يحقق لي غايتي في تجاوز أية سيارة خلال ثانيتين أو ثلاثة على الأكثر.







والخلاصة أنني وقعتُ في حب السيارة كونها مناسبة لميزانيتي، فسعرها في دولة الإمارات يبدأ من 73,000 درهم للفئة المزودة بمحرك الـ 1.6 لتر، بينما يبدأ من 80,000 درهم للفئة المزودة بمحرك الـ 1.4 لتر موضوع التجربة. والخلاصة أنني سأشتريها بالتأكيد فور نزولها إلى الأسواق





المواصفات فولكسفاغن غولف 1.6 فولكسفاغن غولف 1.4 أي إس آي

المحرك و علبة التروس 
ترتيب أسطوانات المحرك 4 متتالية 4 متتالية
سعة المحرك (سم مكعب) 1595 1390
صمام لكل أسطوانة/مجموع الصمامات 4/16 4/16
تلقيم الوقود بخاخ بخاخ+توربو+ضاغط حجمي
قوة المحرك (حصان/د.د.) 102/5600 160/5800
عزم المحرك (نيوتن.متر/د.د.) 148/3800 240/2000
نسبة الضغط (إلى: 1) 10.5 10.0
عجلات الدفع الأمامية الأمامية
علبة التروس 7 آلية متتالية-دي إس جي 7 آلية متتالية-دي إس جي

التأدية و استهلاك الوقود 
السرعة القصوى (كم/سا) 188 220
التسارع من 0-100 كم/سا (ثانية) 11.3 8
العجلات و الإطارات 205/55-16 205/55-16
المكابح (الأمامية/الخلفية) أقراص/أقراص-إيه بي إس أقراص/أقراص-إيه بي إس
استهلاك الوقود في المدينة (كم/20لتر-لتر/100كم) 227-8.8 267-7.5
استهلاك الوقود في السفر (كم/20لتر-لتر/100 كم) 364-5.5 385-5.2
نتائج اختبارات السلامة (ركاب/أطفال/مشاة) 5/4/3 5/4/3

الأبعاد و الأوزان و الحجوم 
الطول (م) 4.199 4.199
العرض (م) 1.786 1.786
الإرتفاع (م) 1.479 1.479
قاعدة العجلات (م) 2.578 2.578
أصغر دائرة دوران (م) 10.9 10.9
الوزن فارغة (كغ) 1200 1285
الخلوص (سم) 11.7 11.7
سعة صندوق الأمتعة (لتر) 350 350
سعة خزان الوقود (لتر) 55 55
??? 











































































*

منقول​


----------



## م ابوفارس (1 مايو 2010)

شكلها قوية مرة


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (2 مايو 2010)

رااااااااائعة وشركة محترمة طبعا


----------



## shadi-ayman (3 مايو 2010)

بصراحة انا بحب r32 وشكل 2006 حصرا شكرا كثير الك يا ابو الشباب


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 مايو 2010)

شكرآ لمروركم اخوتي الاعزاء


----------

